# English Plains Clothes CID Here



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Just an observation, there are now English plain clothes guys (flip flops and shorts) working with Dubai CID in the marina - any UK national found or reported drunk in marina premises is given a free journey home in the unmarked car, providing they give an undertaking to sleep it off at home - if they go out again within 24 hours then they're arrested etc.....

Another great service from Dubai CID - and I mean that - nipping "crime" and all the embarrassment it gives Dubai - in the bud.

And before you ask, no it wasn't me.


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

Paraniod???


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

And MI5 have infiltrated Jumeirah to hunt down Brits with unpaid parking fines...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I would have thought that the UK CID have enough work trying to keep a lid on crime in the UK without diminishing their manpower by sending them to Dubai or other countries for petty things like drunkeness.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

This ain't a joke! The guy showed me his UK and UAE cards.... And I know a CID card when i see one.....


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> This ain't a joke! The guy showed me his UK and UAE cards.... And I know a CID card when i see one.....


Hmm that begs the question how many times have you been arrested by CID to know their cards so intimately


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

Look on the bright side. At least you didn't have to pay the taxi fare home.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Hmm that begs the question how many times have you been arrested by CID to know their cards so intimately


Maybe I was once a member.......


----------



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

Certainly a man in the know......


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Not CID as such but there are UK nationals working with the police, operating out of bars and night clubs. Don't think they're main objective is to control drunk folk but guess they need to deal with that too.


----------

